# Star Wars Episode 8: Großartiger, düsterer, spektakulärer - das ist der neue Trailer



## Darkmoon76 (10. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 8: Großartiger, düsterer, spektakulärer - das ist der neue Trailer* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 8: Großartiger, düsterer, spektakulärer - das ist der neue Trailer*


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt bitte eine 90minütige Analyse von Herrn Dammes dazu! Sieht tatsächlich nach einem düsteren Kriegsfilm aus, so gar nicht kinderfreundlich.

Verdammt, es ist bald schon wieder Weihnachten. Kinders, wie die Zeit vergeht ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Oktober 2017)

Top! Da zieht es mich endlich mal wieder in der Nach-Weihnachtszeit ins Kino. Hat "Rogue One" ja letztes Jahr nicht geschafft.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. Oktober 2017)

Das sieht wirklich großartig aus 
Die Cinematography -  Wird auf jeden Fall der schönste Star Wars Film denk ich. 
Schade, dass Rian Johnson nicht auch Episode 9 dreht.


----------



## Dosentier (10. Oktober 2017)

Mal Abwarten, nachdem ich von den beiden Vorgänger (Neu-Filmen) sehr eintäuscht war, wirkt der Trailer zumindest besser, aber das heißt nichts
Auch dem Han Solo Film sehe ich eher skeptisch gegenüber.


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich fand Episode 7 ziemlich gut. Nicht besonders kreativ, weil altbekannter Ablauf des Plots...aber unterhaltsam. Ich denke, Episode 8 wird da doch besser.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (10. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Jetzt bitte eine 90minütige Analyse von Herrn Dammes dazu!


Läuft!  Star Wars: Episode 8: Die letzten Jedi - Der Trailer in der Analyse


----------



## SpieleKing (10. Oktober 2017)

Heute erste 3 geile Pätze sichern können ??


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Oktober 2017)

Der Trailer hat mir gemischte Gefühle bereitet. Gut gemacht, keine Frage!
Mir ist jedoch dieses Schwarz/Weiß Schema in der heutigen Zeit einfach zu plump.
Aber was zum Geier sollte das mit dem Pinguin auf dem Armaturenbrett? Bitte nicht solchen Kinderkram! Wobei aber der Schneewolf ziemlich nett aussah.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Mir ist jedoch dieses Schwarz/Weiß Schema in der heutigen Zeit einfach zu plump.



Dabei scheint sich gerade Star Wars mit dieser Trilogie immer mehr vom klassischen Schwarz/Weiß- oder in diesem Fall Dunkel/Hell-Schema zu entfernen.
Es geht ja genau darum, dass der Konflikt zwischen Sith und Jedi, zwischen Dunkler und Heller Seite der Macht, seit Ewigkeiten immer wieder zu Krieg geführt hat.
Um diese Kreislauf zu durchbrechen müssen die Grenzen der Macht immer mehr verschwimmen. Und genau das passiert derzeit offenbar.
Luke ist nur notdürftig zum Jedi ausgebildet worden und erkennst inzwischen deren Schwächen.
Kylo Ren ist kein Sith, daher auch "nur" ein Machtnutzer mit stärkerer Tendenz zur dunklen Seite, was sich aber auch zu verändern scheint.
Rey wird vermutlich auch nicht zu einem klassischen Jedi ausgebildet. Entweder verfällt sie völlig der dunklen Seite, was ich persönlich ja mal richtig cool finden würde, oder sie wird sich ebenfalls eher in einer Grauzone bewegen.


----------



## LOX-TT (10. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aber was zum Geier sollte das mit dem Pinguin auf dem Armaturenbrett? Bitte nicht solchen Kinderkram! Wobei aber der Schneewolf ziemlich nett aussah.



Das war ein Porg, die leben auf Ahch-To (dem Exilplanet von Luke)


----------



## TheSinner (10. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Trailer hat mir gemischte Gefühle bereitet. Gut gemacht, keine Frage!
> Mir ist jedoch dieses Schwarz/Weiß Schema in der heutigen Zeit einfach zu plump.
> Aber was zum Geier sollte das mit dem Pinguin auf dem Armaturenbrett? Bitte nicht solchen Kinderkram! Wobei aber der Schneewolf ziemlich nett aussah.



Genau! Bloß nicht so einen Kinderkam! In einem der kinderfreundlichsten Franchises der Welt! In einem Franchise das schon IMMER Kinderkram eingebettet hat! Bloß nicht! Geht gar nicht! Scheiß Ewoks! Scheiß R2D2! Scheiß Gungan! Scheiß Kommerz, ich will zurück zu den Indiependent-Hits aus den 70er, 80er Jahren aus dem Franchise!

Meine Güte, es ist Star Wars. Was hast du erwartet? Sin City In Space?


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. Oktober 2017)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Genau! Bloß nicht so einen Kinderkam! In einem der kinderfreundlichsten Franchises der Welt!



Mir könnte es ja wurscht sein. ICH PERSÖNLICH würde mir vielleicht sogar einen etwas erwachseneren Streifen wünschen, aber ich finde auch, bei dieser Reihe sollte man schon zusehen, daß das auch was für 12jährige ist. Da habe ich nach diesem Trailer doch so meine Bedenken.


----------



## suggysug (10. Oktober 2017)

Mal sehn, ich schraube meine Erwartungen erstmal runter, wegen dem 7ner Teil von dem ich mir mehr erhofft hatte.
Rough One hat mir hingegen sehr gut gefallen.
Der Trailer vom 8ter wirkt bisher sehr spannend auf mich. Auf jeden werde ich mir das im Dezember im Kino ansehen.


----------

